# Interesting Kijiji ad...electronics components



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting ad:Electronics Bins with Resistors Capacitors LEDs Switches Fuses - Kitchener / Waterloo Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.

I am not associated with the seller in any way.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Send him a message ask if he has tubes


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

A bit of a stretch on the price...those resistors may be worth $750 at Radio Shack but from a decent source maybe $50-100 for the full deal. The bins look nice...maybe $50 each if they're high end... Caps on the other hand can be pretty valuable but for what he shows I wouldn't be jumping out of my seat.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

We should get a couple people to go in on this together!

~Andrew


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@CheopisIV ....I agree with what you are saying in general. 

However, one has to wonder how many (and the specs of) power resistors, caps, switches, etc are included...some of the other stuff might help "balance out" the total cost.

I just thought the ad was interesting.

@Andrew ...PM sent

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought something like that at an auction once. Didn't turn out all that well for me. There is only so much you can use in amps/guitars & then what do you do with the rest of it? Anybody want some 1000uf - 40 volt caps??


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I bought something like that at an auction once. Didn't turn out all that well for me. There is only so much you can use in amps/guitars & then what do you do with the rest of it? Anybody want some 1000uf - 40 volt caps??


That would be my biggest "fear" in this case also: What do you do with all the stuff you will never use?

Maybe I should offer to buy one "set" of loaded parts drawers..and I select the drawers I want. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking closer at the pics it appears that #1 and 2 are all resistors; #3 is a bunch of misc; #4 is fuses, sockets, some switches and maybe some ICs; #5 is the caps and big resistors. Also looks like he/she is very well organized! I'd chip in if someone want to mail me a couple empty bins.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CheopisIV said:


> Looking closer at the pics it appears that #1 and 2 are all resistors; #3 is a bunch of misc; #4 is fuses, sockets, some switches and maybe some ICs; #5 is the caps and big resistors. Also looks like he/she is very well organized! I'd chip in if someone want to mail me a couple empty bins.


I just called and spoke to his wife. Very nice conversation with lots of laughs. 
She "knows nothing about this stuff" but is has been in the garage for ages and "she wants it gone". Sound familiar?...LOL

He certainly is VERY well organized.

He is to call me tonight. Im am mainly interested in one cab with some parts of my choice...if he will consider doing that.

I'd be happy to mail the empty bins to you...but the shipping could be brutal. It would obviously depend on what he would want for an empty set of bins ...if he would even consider going that route.

A similar product is $40.00 new

Mastercraft 60-Drawer Plastic Parts Cabinet | Canadian Tire

What would you be prepared to offer for 2 empty sets of bins (before shipping)?

Are you interested in any of the components? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> That would be my biggest "fear" in this case also: What do you do with all the stuff you will never use?
> 
> Maybe I should offer to buy one "set" of loaded parts drawers..and I select the drawers I want.
> 
> ...


Unless you find out he was a tube amp repair man. That would change everything and make it very worthwhile.


I bought 2 drawer units like that full of electronics stuff, no idea what the guy was into but there hasn't been all that much I've used out of it. Everything is there, just not in the values I've needed. Need some 1K trim pots to go with those very pretty 1000uf/40 volt orange drops? Probably a hundred IC's I've never even tried to identify. Good thing is I only paid about $50. It was a great adventure for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

greco said:


> I just called and spoke to his wife. Very nice conversation with lots of laughs.
> She "knows nothing about this stuff" but is has been in the garage for ages and "she wants it gone". Sound familiar?...LOL
> 
> He certainly is VERY well organized.
> ...


If there are any ICs or transistors I'd be interested in the parts, even the caps of whatever values and types could be fun and always interested in switches. I'm up to my elbows in resistors, LEDs and sockets. I doubt he'd just sell the bins as nobody would buy a box of loose parts!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

CheopisIV said:


> If there are any ICs or transistors I'd be interested in the parts, even the caps of whatever values and types could be fun and always interested in switches. I'm up to my elbows in resistors, LEDs and sockets. I doubt he'd just sell the bins as nobody would buy a box of loose parts!


:wave:

I'll send you a box of misc IC's and transistors. PM me an address and they are yours.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*I spoke to the seller. *He was very enjoyable and interesting to talk to. He told me that what is shown in the pic is a small percentage of what he had in the past. He indicated that he sold thousands of dollars worth of test equipment, etc. and (sadly....his words) he also took a lot of "stuff" to the landfill site. (FYI..Another local business owner here had a huge amount of electronics surplus and did the same thing. The owner told me to go to the landfill and I could get whatever I wanted...for free). A sign of the times. 

He really wants to sell everything in the ad as a package. However, he said he would keep my number and call me if he decides otherwise.

He was very familiar with components for tube amps (tubes, sockets, etc) and said that he sold what he had of the types of components used in tube amps.

He said that he has more electronics stuff in the garage and will eventually be advertising it on Kijiji. I didn't ask him what items would be advertised in future.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

CheopisIV said:


> A bit of a stretch on the price...those resistors may be worth $750 at Radio Shack but from a decent source maybe $50-100 for the full deal. The bins look nice...maybe $50 each if they're high end...


 There's approx. 15,000 resistors. At $750 that's 5 cents each. Doesn't seem so bad. He said first cash offer over $400, the bins are worth over $100, that leaves $300 for the resistors (2 cents each). Everything else is gravy. I think that's a pretty good deal for anyone who is near enough to pick up.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I think that's a pretty good deal for anyone who is near enough to pick up.


Could you please phone my wife and convince her that it is a good deal? 
(Good Luck with that ...BTW). 
I am only a short drive from the seller.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Breaking it down, 15 000 resistors at 5c each is decent for local pricing..actually it's damn cheap for local pricing. Proper sourcing can still get them a lot cheaper. I pay roughly 0.7-1c per resistor in bulk orders so you see my end of the logic. 

It's definitely one of those treaure chest type deals. I'd feel like a kid at Christmas getting to peek through those drawers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CheopisIV said:


> It's definitely one of those treaure chest type deals. I'd feel like a kid at Christmas getting to peek through those drawers!


LOL...It would be like opening 200 or so gifts on Christmas morning...and none of them would be sox !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Could you please phone my wife and convince her that it is a good deal?
> (Good Luck with that ...BTW).
> I am only a short drive from the seller.
> 
> ...


Dave, I agree with your wife! This is a HORRIBLE deal!

The fact that he has already taken some of it to the landfill is a telling clue.

First off, resistors sell for $3-4 dollars per HUNDRED! But a resistor is only useful if it is a value you NEED! This guy has almost every value and you may never use a lot of them.

Every tech and hobbyist collects a good junk box over the years. No doubt this guy did not pay full price for everything in his collection. He too would have gotten deals over the years. I remember hanging around at a Ham Radio swap meet till the end, when everyone had to face packing all their junk back in the car. I bought 4 LARGE boxes of parts for $10!

You cannot value your junkbox as new inventory when it includes things that might never be useful. That's why it is called a junkbox, after all. Check out EBay and you will find huge assortments of junkbox parts going for FAR less than $400!

I would not pay over $50 for what this guy is offering! Only because of all the sliding drawers!

If this guy wasn't a tube amp guy then I guarantee that few of his transistors and ICs will be useful to you.

There are all kinds of these junkbox assortments for sale these days. That's because old guys are dying and their widows have no idea what it is worth but want it gone! 

What's more, there are very few potential customers! How many of us tube heads are around? If you don't buy this deal the chances are excellent that this guy will be stuck with it and it will never sell at this price!

The guy is probably sincere, just dead wrong! In his mind, his collection is worth so much 'cuz he is thinking about what he has put into it over a lifetime. The thing is, times have changed.

Please Dave, at least poke around on EBay and see what I mean before you pay this ridiculous price!

Wild Bill/ Busen Amps

here's just one EBay page out of hundreds:

LOT OF 1000+ ELECTRONIC COMPONENTS, PARTS, RESISTORS, DIODES, CAPACITORS, | eBay


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Dave, I agree with your wife! This is a HORRIBLE deal!


Hi Wild Bill. Hope all is well.

I was actually saying that (about convincing my wife) as a joke. However, what you wrote puts a perspective on things that we should (must ?) all consider.

Ideally, I would like to get one 60 drawer cab and some components of my choice. I doubt that will happen...but you never know.

Thanks for your long and detailed response.

Take Good Care

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the "less you pay the better" rule does apply here. There are some steps I would take if I was serious about buying any of it.
First, ask yourself what do you really need? If you can answer that, you'll have a clear agenda when going to look at the stuff. Believe me, coming from a recovering hoarder of useless shit, it's the most important question you'll ask yourself.
Second, look for the stuff that's relevant. Are all the resistors 1/4 watt? Are there a good percentage that are 1watt, 2watt, 5watt etc. It makes a BIG difference in the value. Are the values spread out? e.g ( 2000 x 7.5 meg @ 1/4watt and 5 x 470 ohm @ 1watt....bad idea).
Third: The electrolytic caps...how old are they? If they're 20 years old, you're wasting your time as they're at the end of their shelf life and may be unreliable.
Price? Well I might go higher than Bill would but not much. 
My approach would be: Be honest. If there's alot you can't use, say so and tell him that you can only use a portion and that you'd be saddled with stuff you don't need. There's nothing better than being able to walk away knowing you made the right decision...win or lose...



greco said:


> Hi Wild Bill. Hope all is well.
> 
> I was actually saying that (about convincing my wife) as a joke. However, what you wrote puts a perspective on things that we should (must ?) all consider.
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks nonreverb...all good advice.

I do have a list of what I'd like to get and one of those 60 drawer cabs would help me to organize and sort out all the valuable, useless stuff I have accumulated...LOL.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You guy's have raised some very good points and I stand corrected, may not be a very good deal after all. However, in certain circumstances it might not be so bad. For a person who is about to spend $200 for similar parts bins anyway, and maybe doesn't want to spend any time accumulating parts, but would like to have a large assortment... From my perspective, every time I have to order even a single resistor (I use Mouser primarily), it's going to cost me $10 by the time I pay shipping. So every time I have to spend time trying to figure out what else to order to make it worthwhile. So that's time spent and extra parts I may or may not need. I think with this collection, the devil is in the details. What is all there? A comprehensive listing of the parts is needed, otherwise pennies on the dollar, as others have suggested.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

jb welder said:


> You guy's have raised some very good points and I stand corrected, may not be a very good deal after all. However, in certain circumstances it might not be so bad. For a person who is about to spend $200 for similar parts bins anyway, and maybe doesn't want to spend any time accumulating parts, but would like to have a large assortment... From my perspective, every time I have to order even a single resistor (I use Mouser primarily), it's going to cost me $10 by the time I pay shipping. So every time I have to spend time trying to figure out what else to order to make it worthwhile. So that's time spent and extra parts I may or may not need. I think with this collection, the devil is in the details. What is all there? A comprehensive listing of the parts is needed, otherwise pennies on the dollar, as others have suggested.


 Agreed, I find Mouser very expensive, that's why I use Newark/element14 Canada | Canada - Electronic Components Distributor
Shipping is $8.00 up to 50 pounds, "thas alata resistors"
cheers, d


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Thank heaven second thoughts are prevailing!

Parts bins come on sale all the time at Crappy Tire. You could likely buy at least 20 of them for what this guy is asking for his collection.

Over the years I had lucked into all kinds of deals. I used to cruise the yard sales on Saturday mornings. Most times were a bust but once in a while there would be treasure. I've picked up old guitar amps absurdly cheap! Also beautiful old tube radios.

A few times the yard sale would be a result of the man of the house passing away. The missus would get excited that I knew about his hobbies and the next thing you know I would have a basement full of stuff for free or next to it! I remember giving a few pieces to you when you were visiting, Dave!:sSig_cool2:

I could have had a complete metal lathe for $50, except I had no room for it at the time.

I suggest you might want to visit your local ham radio club. When a member passes away he is called a "silent key", a reference to using Morse code. Usually an auction will be held to clear out his stuff and get some money for his widow. Since younger hams today are rarely all that technical any more, often the old ham's collection of parts is ignored. If you make a modest offer and promise to clear out ALL of the leftover stuff the widow would likely be quite grateful. 

As one widow at a yard sale explained to me, it wasn't the money! They just knew that their husband would have wanted the stuff to go to someone who cared about it and had a use for it! The thought of dumping what was valuable to him into the landfill seemed not just a waste but somehow disrespectful to his memory.

Again, EBay collections are another good source! You never know what will be offered! Resistors, caps, tube sockets, fuseholders - usually some surviving son who never got involved with his dad's hobby will just bag it all into assortments, take lots of pictures and put it up for auction. A few bags at $5 or so per bag will more than cover the cost of shipping by mail, when a bag might hold 20 fuseholders and another an assortment of 100 or so 3AG fuses! 

On one such buy I also got a few bags of the most beautiful old antique style pilot lampholders! Way cool to add a retro look to a custom amp build!

If you start looking around you will be amazed at what you find! When you need something right away, you are limited to "professional" sources and always have to pay full price. If you are willing to wait and see what floats by, ready to snag whatever looks of value, you find stuff for a song!

Again with the ham radio clubs, most of them have an annual swap meet, where everybody brings out their junk. Once more, over the years younger hams have become less and less technical, incapable or unwilling to build anything themselves. This means that while it is easy to sell a store-bought transceiver it can be all but impossible to move actual electronic parts. If you wait until near the end of the meet when guys are not looking forward to packing up all the junk they had just unpacked, you will find them very motivated to take almost any offer!

One last caution - don't bother buying any resistor collection that is mostly 1/4 watt. Very little use for tube amps. Don't bother buying carbon comp resistors, unless they are absurdly cheap, since the odds are they will only drift, burn up or make a lot of hiss and spit noise in any amp you build anyway! Resistor types contribute NOTHING to tone, no matter what some audiophile nimrods who have never opened an electronics book might tell you! To change tone, a device must handle different frequencies differently - perhaps cutting highs or boosting mids. A resistor can't do that. It opposes current flow exactly the same no matter what the frequency! So it can lower a signal overall but not change anything else about it.

In a tube amp, there is a very slight and pleasing change in tone in one or two specific points of a typical circuit, like the plate resistors in a phase inverter, when you use a carbon comp resistor. There is a complicated explanation for this and it is a special case. Putting carbon comps anywhere else in the rest of an amp is a total bogus waste of time and money. Even this slight effect requires hearing far better than 90% of the populaton to detect when specifically looking for it.

Anyhow, JMHO!

Wild Bill/ Busen Amps


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't mean to post 'n boast but here's a great example:
A good friend of mine works at Ottawa University in their repair department. About a month ago, he called me and asked if I'd want some of their old equipment as they were moving to a new building. He sent me a couple of pics of two full racks of vacuum tubes some pulls but mostly new. He was giving them to me free of charge. Obviously, I said sure. 
When I went to pick them up, there actually 5 racks of tubes AND he had an entire stock of NOS hammond transformers ( about 400 lbs) he was getting rid of. 
The transformers are presently employed as ballast for the back of my van until I find a place to put them....who says there aren't great deals to be had anymore!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Boasting? More like bragging I'd say. Good score.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Just a reminder to all you good folks - I work at a place that recycles electronics. If you don't want it - we do. Doesn't matter what it is - old transformers, medical equipment, test equipment - we recycle it all. ( not good tube stuff, obviously.) We will pick up in SWO ( in large enough quantities) , or send you a UPS label so you can ship small quantities to us.

All the info is on our website, www.thinkrecycle.com. So if you hear of electronic stuff being dumped, let us know and we will come get it!

( and sorry, our license does not allow us to re-sell stuff, so no good tube-based bargains to be had from here, I'm afraid.)


----------

